# a lil madness 4 u



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10834


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

electron luv is the shizzle... by far the best looking amplifiers made on the planet IMO... true works of art.. and their speakers are a thing of beauty.....


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh my


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Those horns in his yar! DAMN! Those are huge! I wonder what that sounds like outside. Wierd. What's funny is after all those pictures of crazy equipment, it's an old hippy lookin guy! That's awesome!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> Oh my



yep all hand made... one at a time... the first time I laid eyes on them a few years back I was in love.... I would love to have a piece of art like those power a crazy set of my homespeakers


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

his monster horns blow their output straight over his source and amps?


= vibration.

cant be good?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

So does this thing make a cup of coffee, make toast, cook breakfast or dispense beer or something?   
















Very creative.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> his monster horns blow their output straight over his source and amps?
> 
> 
> = vibration.
> ...


At least you're further ahead than this guy!

edit:

so what the hell is all that?



EFN hacks, send him an email to see if he could consult with you


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

All that and no Ipod dock!!


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder what those horns sound like when it rains...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Se7en said:


> All that and no Ipod dock!!


lol


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

speakerboy said:


> I wonder what those horns sound like when it rains...


looks like sothern cali to me....doesnt rain much there i hear.

but interesting thought


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Listen to "The Doors" , Rider on a Storm 

edit:
Genre(s) Psychedelic rock, blues-rock, acid rock, hard rock 
Years active 1965 – 1973, 2002 – present 
(Riders on the Storm)

Label(s) Elektra,Rhino Records


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thats just insane.........Talk about overkill......J/w though what drivers are mounted inside of the largest horns, i'm sure its some kind of piston apparture, i'm sure they drop relatively low with the length and size of the mouth?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I thought I read once thet they were Altec's but I can't remember.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chad said:


> I thought I read once thet they were Altec's but I can't remember.


what were all altecs mang?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Now that there is a man with a very small penis

what the hell am I saying , he kind of looks like me

never mind I said anything


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Diru said:


> Now that there is a man with a very small penis


I'd be happy to have a small wang with that setup up...the wang only causes headaches ans sex trophies.....


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

speakerboy said:


> I wonder what those horns sound like when it rains...



LOLOLOLOL


----------

